
Disney++ - simonebrunozzi
https://500ish.com/disney-6e453e65f471
======
uberman
Ultimately, the article is a look at Disney's plan to offer the new live
action Mulan via Disney+ for an additional $30 premium over your current
subscription price.

My kids loved the original Mulan and they don't recognize nor understand what
this new one is? No songs? No Dragon? My kids are completely uninterested in
this live action version and we would likely not watch it even if it was
"free" on Disney+. We certainly would never pay $30 to watch it. For what it
is worth, they did like the live action Beauty and the Beast, but that had all
the songs and all the characters.

That is my feedback specifically with respect to the live action Mulan. On the
flip side, Disney+ is a ridiculously good deal for my family and we love it.

